# What upgrades are you planning in 2016



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I just got over the upgrade bug and finished the year off with a 60" LG 4K UF7700 New Klipsch fronts and center plus Sub and Yamaha Receiver. I am currently looking at new entertainment shelves as mine is a little long in the tooth for recent upgrades. Curious to see what others are planning to upgrade or update.


----------



## Bretcoe (Dec 22, 2015)

Current setup:

Panasonic p65st50
Marantz 5007
Focal 807v fronts
Focal 800v center
Niles mp5 surrounds
Sunfire hrs 12 sub x2
Oppo 103
PS4
DirecTV genie

I am looking to upgrade, I just don't know what or where to start really. 

I could use a little more power for the fronts, though they are only bookshelves. The Focal's sound great with the sunfire's for low end.

The Niles mp5's are ok. They are mounted in wall, about a high on the wall, behind my sitting area. I'm limited by the available space in my walls for upgrades.

A new AVR seems like a good place to start. The 5007 is nice, but a newer version of Audyssey would be helpful (room shape has challenges). 

The OPPO is incredible, though I got mine just prior to the darbee edition version.

...I'm going to do something, I just don't know where to prioritize my resources. I do the best I can to get the most bang for my buck.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

No upgrading... just adding. 

Second subwoofer... more acoustics. I'll make a dramatic improvement with both of these to my system.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'll probably go Atmos so I'll need addition speakers and I am thinking about getting an Athem AVM60 and a new amp.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Maybe... nothing. Finally!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Not planning on any upgrades in 2016, as I did them all in 2015.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Not planning on any upgrades in 2016, as I did them all in 2015.



Hey Ron, are you saying your done? ROFL!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Hey Ron, are you saying your done? ROFL!!!


That's why he said "not _planning_" :bigsmile:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Thinking about some new speakers and maybe a new sub.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Funny thing that upgrade bug. I wanted to go Atmos so I started with the Yamaha and Atmos speakers thinking that was that. Boy was I wrong....lol.


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

No budget for any big upgrades... I would like to get a better "rack" built for my equipment... one that allows easier access to the back of things vs the current setup where access to the back involves trying to slide the equipment around and using a mirror.

If something changes and I magically get more "spare cash" I want to switch over to a projector/screen, but that involves a lot more than just putting in those 2 items as you all know.

No real interest in Atmos yet... I've been trying to avoid thinking about it.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Hey Ron, are you saying your done? ROFL!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Peter Loeser said:


> That's why he said "not _planning_" :bigsmile:


Not planning is the plan.  The next upgrade I would foresee is a new projector, but what I want in a projector is:
1: 3000 lumens or more
2: LED
3: 4k
4: $3000 street price

Since I don't think one will be available with my desires for a while I am not planning on any upgrades.  :T :T


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

ericzim said:


> Funny thing that upgrade bug. I wanted to go Atmos so I started with the Yamaha and Atmos speakers thinking that was that. Boy was I wrong....lol.


Ha! It's never that easy...


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> Not planning is the plan.  The next upgrade I would foresee is a new projector, but what I want in a projector is:
> 1: 3000 lumens or more
> 2: LED
> 3: 4k
> ...


I'm with you Ron. I'm a few days work from having my dream theater. The only major upgrades for the future would be an AVR with higher channel count (maybe 9.1.6 or something) and a 4k projector. Neither of those will be within my budget in the foreseeable future though.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Probably install 4 ATMOS speakers. As I already have Goldenear Triton Ones I will go with HTR 7000 for ATMOS install. For ATMOS I will need new Preamp. Thinking about Marantz 8802a. But will wait until Audyssey announce upgraded room correction package due sometime in 2016.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm adding 2 Mariana Deep Sea Sound 24" subwoofers with 4K amps, 4 Atlantic Technology Armos ceiling speakers, a Yamaha Atmos enabled receiver, and possibly a new 4 k Blu ray player, IF there's enough software and the price is reasonable.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Spidacat (Nov 21, 2015)

I just added a sub (PSA XV15SE) and had my other fixed (Sunfire True Sub), so I'm pretty good there. Love the dual subs. Even though these two might not seem to pair well on paper, they work great for me. I listen to a lot of metal, and the Sunfire gives more mid bass punch while the PSA goes deeper for movies. I also have an Emotiva XPA-5 on the way (tomorrow hopefully!) to replace two much older amps (one with a decent turn on "thump"). Sometime in 2016 I want a new pre/pro or receiver plus possibly a 4K player. I don't really see me going past 5.1, but I probably will get something Atmos related so I can get plenty of pre-outs, dual sub outs, and hopefully platinum Audyssey. I'm hoping something like a souped up Outlaw 975 type pre-pro comes out - moderate price ($1000-1200) without a ton of features I won't use.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

NanoAvr- DL:|


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Hoping to upgrade my 2 Klipsch KW - 100, 10 inch subs. Would like a pair of higher power 12inch subs. Perhaps , HSU , SVS, Outlaw or Rhythmic.>


----------



## dtr20 (Oct 30, 2014)

I just upgraded my fronts from klipsch KLF 20s to klipsch KLF 30s, I upgraded my avr to the denon avr-x6200w for atmos and dts-x 7.1.4. I ordered a pair of klipsch atmos enabled speakers, and I may order another set soon. I would like to add another subwoofer to get to the lower frequencies that my Cambridge soundworks psw1 master and slave set can't produce.


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

I just upgraded my projector to a Panasonic AE-8000U a few weeks ago, as a friend down the street upgraded his to a Sony 4K.

The only upgrades I really see this year are finally getting around to having some cool minimalist movie poster artwork I have printed onto fabric and fashioning them into art/acoustic panels. Oh, and new carpet at some point. Oh, and I'd love to find a great sectional to use as my front row and move my theater seats back onto the riser. Oh, and.........and.........and.......


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Looking to get a 27u rack because I move rather often and because they look cool. 

I'd also ideally like to get a new display but that's a far 2nd place to the rack.


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

ericzim said:


> Funny thing that upgrade bug. I wanted to go Atmos so I started with the Yamaha and Atmos speakers thinking that was that. Boy was I wrong....lol.



Haha. You and me both. 

Thankfully.... somewhat, Atmos was dropping right when I was aquiring my first HT system, so technically not an upgrade. 
Considering demoing the pioneer atmos modules. Although with more presidential candidates than Dolby Atmos videos to purchase, anticipate the return to be a few weeks before 45 day return period. 

The adding another amp upgrade seems to be biggest throwaway of $. 
Well.. DAC's could possibly challenge. Close battle. 
3rd place goes to the dual subwoofer club. If you have a few acres there's an exemption. If neighbors are within 30 yards on the side of the house, you're a douche. 
If you play them above 50% gain after 10-11 p.m. you've reached classless 
Super Douche Tool Shed status.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Didn't plan for these - they kinda fell into my lap and I had to jump! Upgraded my amplification to a B&K Reference 200.7 power amp and I have 2 Powerblock AV15H Subwoofers (18inch PR's).


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I added a second sub the Kreisel DXD 12012. I will have them stacked like Ken designed them. I will receive it today and can't wait.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I got this V-3600I!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

asere said:


> I added a second sub the Kreisel DXD 12012. I will have them stacked like Ken designed them. I will receive it today and can't wait.


Congrats find it used? Waiting for pics!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

B- one said:


> Congrats find it used? Waiting for pics!


Yes used from a member over on AVS Forum. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

B- one said:


> I got this V-3600I!


Congrats too! You got a beast there


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

asere said:


> Yes used from a member over on AVS Forum. I'll post pics soon.


Glad you found one,you don't see many out there!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

asere said:


> Congrats too! You got a beast there


It's a little overkill possibly and barely fits but quite the upgrade from our old 15" Velodyne.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

B- one said:


> It's a little overkill possibly and barely fits but quite the upgrade from our old 15" Velodyne.


You ain't kidding on the size. It's very nice though.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

b- one said:


> congrats find it used? Waiting for pics!


dxd 12012, just saw it's sideways. My apologies.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> dxd 12012, just saw it's sideways. My apologies.
> 
> View attachment 112978



Nice asere! Finally!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

asere said:


> dxd 12012, just saw it's sideways. My apologies.


What kind of shape is it in? Looks nice from the pic! I bought 3 Marantz mono blocks from a guy on AVS a few years ago I couldn't tell they were even used other then no original packaging.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

B- one said:


> What kind of shape is it in? Looks nice from the pic! I bought 3 Marantz mono blocks from a guy on AVS a few years ago I couldn't tell they were even used other then no original packaging.


Excellent shape. It only has a little chip on the top but that's covered since its on top upside down.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

asere said:


> Excellent shape. It only has a little chip on the top but that's covered since its on top upside down.


Awesome! I would of thought it would of been harder to find another,you got lucky I think!


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

I need another Amp ..... Stick with Butler or go Bigger..... Bulter 150w true but Cleaaaaan ....lol or Go bigger for RF-7 ii ?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

B- one said:


> Awesome! I would of thought it would of been harder to find another,you got lucky I think!


I agree. The owner had it at his home theater and also demoed it to people since he has his installation business.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

HomeTheater1010 said:


> I need another Amp ..... Stick with Butler or go Bigger..... Bulter 150w true but Cleaaaaan ....lol or Go bigger for RF-7 ii ?



I would try to demo a more powerful amp,then if your not happy you can go back to a Butler.


----------



## jdubs75 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello All- New member and my first post here. I came across this thread so thought I would share my 2016 upgrade plans for my 1st projector set-up. We purchased our current house 2-years ago that included a "somewhat" finished basement so I'm working on a new buildout using some of the existing in an effort to save a buck or 2 that can go towards upgrading my gear. Don't tell the wife. ?. The room had an existing drop ceiling so I pulled it insulated and painted the tiles to reduce reflection- I'll create a post to the theater build thread with more details. A couple pics below regardless. 

My upgrades for 2016 as part of my new build:

Sony HW55ES
Oppo 103D
Screen: Undecided but leaning towards Stewart Cima Neve 123"
Processor: Undecided- Emotiva or Marantz
Amps: Undecided- waiting for the release of Emotiva Gen-3s (hope this happens soon as I'm about ready to purchase)

I'll also need a new sub that can shake a concrete slab now that I'll be in the basement. I welcome any feedback.


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

PTAaron said:


> No budget for any big upgrades... I would like to get a better "rack" built for my equipment... one that allows easier access to the back of things vs the current setup where access to the back involves trying to slide the equipment around and using a mirror. If something changes and I magically get more "spare cash" I want to switch over to a projector/screen, but that involves a lot more than just putting in those 2 items as you all know. No real interest in Atmos yet... I've been trying to avoid thinking about it.


Funny to look back at this after just about finishing my current project. 

What has actually happened so far is: double doors into the room became a wall, new doorway was created, built a riser, got 3 new home theater seats, and added a HTPC to the setup!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Marantz sr7010 AVR, 6 Klipsch rb-51 II speakers (4 ceiling/2 rears), and a 4K UHD/HDR display.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Planning on a salamander decor 25U rack and switching out control4 in favor of savant. 

We'll see how much of that gets accomplished.


----------



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

New house with finished basement - oh where to start...


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

No disassemble, Stefanie! 

Some of you know I've been contemplating tearing down my 2-ch He Man Rig for a while now. That diabolical scheme has come to fruition, and am now faced with selling or trading for HT gear. Well, the going prices for my Revel Salons are disappointing, and I can't really fathom absorbing the accelerated depreciation I've seen this past year or two. So guess what? I'm keeping them! Out go the B&W CM-9 towers and CM-2 S2 Centre speakers (in shiny HT white, of course). In comes a shiny new B-Stock Revel Voice! The surrounds are now seriously outclassed, so if anyone feels sorry for me please send donations to my address of record!

Another sneak peak: Out of The Green Room into (drum roll, please)... a bigger small room (until we move, like Philm63 above). Extras? Seating capacity increases from 1 to 2 (lol)!!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Hey Ron, are you saying your done? ROFL!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Peter Loeser said:


> That's why he said "not _planning_" :bigsmile:


Well I guess my plans were not good... I purchased 2 Crest Audio Amps, and a 2nd DDRC-88A, and then upgraded it to the 88M. I did eliminate some equipment though. I removed the Yamaha MXA-5000 amp, Oppo 103, and Xilica XP-4080 to pay for the upgrades.


----------

